# pcmcia card problem in dell inspiron 8k with linksys pcm100

## Igorot.

Hi.. I'm trying to install gentoo in my inspiron 8000 laptop with my linksys pcm100 nic card. However, I'm having problem getting the card to work. It works on Redhat so I know that it's not a hardware prob. I followed the following per Gentoo's installation instruction:

===

I tried to modprobe tulip .. it didn't worked

So, I 'insmod pcmcia_core' .. 'insmod i82365' .. 'insmod ds' .. at this time the 'led indicator' of the card lit up.. so I issued 'cardmgr -f' and I got the following:

...

cs: IO port probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean

cardmgr[171]: socket 0: Linksys EtherFast 10/100 Fast Ethernet

cardmgr[171]: executing: 'modprobe 8390'

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x2f8-0x2ff 0x378-0x37f 0x3c0-0x3df 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0300-0x0377: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0380-0x03bf: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x03e0-0x04c7: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x04d8-0x04ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: /*It STOPPED at this point*/

----------------

I tried not to use 'cardmgr' and tried to 'modprobe tulip and ne2k-pci' to no avail and also tried to load 'pcnet_cs and 8390' (these loaded). When I 'ifconfig ethx' I got a no device... error' What have I missed?

Thanks.

\/

 peace

----------

## chiphead

The fix is to edit the 'include port' line in /etc/pcmcia/config/opts and remove the 'port 0x800-0x8ff' section.

Works for my Inspiron 8100.

----------

## Guest

Thanks.. that worked!

----------

## doomyeti

This fix works on my Inspiron 2500 as well.

I wasted a heck of a lot of time before stumbling across this tip.

Thanks so much!

----------

## FINITE

OMFG!!!!! You are the man chiphead! I have to say it again YOU ARE THE FREAKING MAN! Im at work using a stage1 1.2 cd and was lost! Pretty much came to the conclusion that this wasn't going to work and then stumbled apon this thread. Hell ya, wget time baby!

----------

## Wedge

Ive done that and still havnt gotten that to work =( 

Ive done so much shit.. it just will not start.  Dosnt even give a really good reason either.

```
http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=26716&start=100
```

Last post is mine with an explination if anyone has any thoughts.

----------

